# Accommodation Close to Seneca College, Newnham Campus



## Ash84 (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi All,

I am looking for reasonably priced student accommodation close to Seneca College. I will be reaching Toronto on 24th, so will need the accommodation from that day onwards if possible.

Any advise for accommodation close to Seneca College will be of great help.

Many Thanks
Ash


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Check with the housing office at the college. Or check in local newspaper classified sections. For someone coming from another country you really haven't left yourself much time as housing for students near schools goes very quickly - Canadian students will have arranged the next year's housing before the end of the previous school year.


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

Colchar is right. You don't have much time. Houses in the area of this campus often rent basement apartments. You may also try looking for an apartment east of the campus along Finch avenue. Buses run frequently along Finch and stop in front of Seneca college. You might try looking for shared accommodation too.


----------



## Canmanwind90 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Totally Agree with Luv and Col*

Should of really started looking for apts. once you had sent your study visa in. Myself, I would
have subscribed to the Toronto newspapers, arranged a visit to apartment hunt, etc., Probably best bet now see if anyone from your country is looking for roommates, check
student postings. Areas around the college are pretty expensive, if cheaper apts. do list
they go really fast. Still have to find where everything is, shopping, commuting, overall adjusting.

Must be some sort of International Student Program at Seneca to help you, use these services. Remember, grades must be really high, you applied and must be willing to succeed-compete independently like every other person. 

They will help only so far. Best of luck!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Ash84 said:


> I am looking for reasonably priced student accommodation y Thanks


 Define 'reasonably'. Are you looking for a 1 year rent, of only a semester of shorter term?


----------



## Ash84 (Dec 14, 2013)

colchar said:


> Check with the housing office at the college. Or check in local newspaper classified sections. For someone coming from another country you really haven't left yourself much time as housing for students near schools goes very quickly - Canadian students will have arranged the next year's housing before the end of the previous school year.


Thanks for the quick reply Colchar. I guess I am late. I was wating for my visa, which just got few days back and I started looking for accomodation. I have been looking at Kijiji: Free Classifieds in Canada. Find a job, buy a car, find a house or apartment, furniture, appliances and more! and also place4students.com; not much joy from there though. I will try see if the college can help me out, or else I have to get there and find any roommates and shared accommodation.

Would have any idea for temporary stay like backpackers or cheap motels close to Seneca?


----------



## Ash84 (Dec 14, 2013)

luvcanada said:


> Colchar is right. You don't have much time. Houses in the area of this campus often rent basement apartments. You may also try looking for an apartment east of the campus along Finch avenue. Buses run frequently along Finch and stop in front of Seneca college. You might try looking for shared accommodation too.


Thanks for the response.
I guess I can only try looking for apartment along Finch after I get there. I was hoping to get a temp stay somewhere when i get there, guess it wont be easy.


----------



## Ash84 (Dec 14, 2013)

Canmanwind90 said:


> *Totally Agree with Luv and Col*
> 
> Should of really started looking for apts. once you had sent your study visa in. Myself, I would
> have subscribed to the Toronto newspapers, arranged a visit to apartment hunt, etc., Probably best bet now see if anyone from your country is looking for roommates, check
> ...


You are right, I am hoping that graduating students and seniors will probably be able to help me out with an accommodation once I get there, until then I guess I will have to crash at some cheap motel. Cheers


----------



## Ash84 (Dec 14, 2013)

EVHB said:


> Define 'reasonably'. Are you looking for a 1 year rent, of only a semester of shorter term?


That would probably around 300-400. I am not sure at the moment whether it would be a semester or a year. I was hoping to get a temp accommodation and continue on a monthly basis, but I am open to options as i dont know how it really works there


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

The following link is for international students at Seneca. You can get a room in a house but is going to cost you more than your budget. You might try this for a couple of months while you get acclimated and look for another place. 

Good luck.

Housing - Off Campus - Seneca - Toronto, Canada


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Ash84 said:


> That would probably around 300-400. I am not sure at the moment whether it would be a semester or a year. I was hoping to get a temp accommodation and continue on a monthly basis, but I am open to options as i dont know how it really works there



Landlords will expect you to sign a lease for the entire year (not just the school year).


----------



## krunaldoshi84 (Aug 7, 2014)

*Seneca Admission: Global Logistics and SCM*



Ash84 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking for reasonably priced student accommodation close to Seneca College. I will be reaching Toronto on 24th, so will need the accommodation from that day onwards if possible.
> 
> ...


Hi Ash,

have you left to Canada, I have also got an admission into Seneca and need some support. I am from Mumbai and if you could give me your contact details, i would like to talk to you. Thanks


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Ash84 said:


> I am hoping that graduating students and seniors will probably be able to help me out with an accommodation once I get there


----------



## Ash84 (Dec 14, 2013)

colchar said:


>



Hi Colchar,
Well, I've heard that Seniors and graduating student sometimes have their own accommodation, or know someone who might be in need of a flatmate, etc. So just hoping they might be of some help.


----------

